# Logan 6560 Motor Pulley Question



## scoder75 (Feb 18, 2016)

Could someone help me out please? I am looking for a few pictures as well as some dimensions on the motor pulley for a 6560 lathe. Here is what I know so far. The belt is a 1" wide cog belt and the pully is just a single with no steps. Or if someone has an extra one they would be willing to sell I would be interested. 

Thank you for any help.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a 6561 Logan and I can get that info this weekend. Do you have a spindle brake? Mine only has the handle and what it screws into. I could really use pics and drawings of the remaining it of. It would be much appreciated.

I moved the thread under the Logan forum. I see you had a request for this buried in someone else's thread. Let's try this before we put it in a general forum. Hope you understand.


----------



## scoder75 (Feb 19, 2016)

The pulley info would be great! My 6560 does not have the spindle brake. Sorry. If I come across some pics I will be sure to send the link to you.

I am kinda new to forums so I apologize for starting this thread in the wrong area. It makes sense why it is under the Logan forum.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah, I confused your machine with another member. But, as promised, here is the information on the motor pulley. Hope this helps get ya up and running.


----------



## scoder75 (Feb 22, 2016)

You ROCK Randy! Wow you gave me more info than what I was expecting.  I really appreciate the pics and especially the drawling. I have access to another lathe and will be making my own pulley.

Sorry I couldn't help you out. I will continue to search the web for the info you need. Of course i'm sure you have spent many hours yourself searching.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 23, 2016)

Glad I could help you out. Luckily my pulley was rattling around unattached to the machine right now. Yeah, the net isn't easily yielding my brake answer. Even Scott Logan was a bust.


----------



## scoder75 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey Randy, I just wanted to send a photo to show you that your pics and especially the print helped me out. I don't have the motor mounted yet but here is a pic of my lathe so far. There are pics of the lathe when I first purchased it on another thread that you had replied on. I still have a ways to go but im getting there slowly. lol


----------



## RandyM (Mar 22, 2016)

Fantastic Scoder! Your machine is looking good.


----------



## Usmcdevildog (May 6, 2016)

If you need anything else I have a 6565 if you look at my album I posted some pictures of the handbrake system


----------



## RandyM (Jan 17, 2017)

I made a PDF of the drawing.


----------

